# Recommended 8 string Bands? (besides meshuggah)



## TridentChaos (Dec 10, 2010)

Can you recommend me some good 8 string bands out there both rock or
otherwise? cheers big ears!


----------



## Sofos (Dec 10, 2010)

Ihsahn. his latest album has a few track in 8 string


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 10, 2010)

The Tony Danza Tap Dance Extravaganza, Ion DIssonance, After The Burial, Deftones newest album, Animals As Leaders.


----------



## ss22 (Dec 10, 2010)

Chimp Spanner


----------



## you_mirin_jobra (Dec 10, 2010)

The Acacia Strain's new album is done all with an 8 string, not a very flashy album but fucking heavy


----------



## Philligan (Dec 10, 2010)

Motherfuckin Portal.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 10, 2010)

A) I'm pretty sure there's been several threads about this

B) Shouldn't this go in general music discussion?

C) +1 to AAL and Deftones' latest album. Steve Carpenter is the reason I constantly GAS for another 8-string


----------



## kylendm (Dec 10, 2010)

I second After the Burial. Saw them live and listen to their music ALL THE TIME. Good shit.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Dec 10, 2010)

Ignite The Ibex, Tesseract, Entrosolet, new Whitechapel album features 2 songs that feature an 8 string.


----------



## Necromechanical (Dec 11, 2010)

Danza <3


----------



## sh4z (Dec 11, 2010)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Ignite The Ibex, Tesseract, Entrosolet, new Whitechapel album features 2 songs that feature an 8 string.



Some awesome new bands to check out  &Whitechapel; I didn't realize they had a new one out! Cheers!


----------



## Guamskyy (Dec 11, 2010)

Scale the Summit is pretty ba aswell.


----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 11, 2010)

War from a harlots mouth
Hunab ku


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 11, 2010)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Ignite The Ibex, Tesseract, Entrosolet, new Whitechapel album features 2 songs that feature an 8 string.



Except Tesseract use 7s, still. And I'm pretty sure that Entrosolet use 7s, as well.


Ever Forthright.

Ever Forthright - Ever Forthright - Latency and Tendencies on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Philligan (Dec 12, 2010)

Definitely check out Charlie Hunter, too; he's awesome.


----------



## sol niger 333 (Dec 12, 2010)

Deftones Diamond Eyes. The end


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 12, 2010)

Matthew McGhee (our very own Inception7):


----------



## ry_z (Dec 12, 2010)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> Ihsahn. his latest album has a few track in 8 string



Every track except Austere uses the 8.


----------



## Variant (Dec 12, 2010)

*Meshuggah*. 

...and I'm gonna mention *Mnemic* here. Granted, they tune down to F# on sevens, they're one of the few bands that use low tunings in anger, crafting whole songs around the low string... as opposed to a sprinkling here & there, or _"It's time to drop to the low string for the breakdown"_.


----------



## Sofos (Dec 12, 2010)

ry_z said:


> Every track except Austere uses the 8.


On the Shores doesnt. i saw a live vid of it, and he was using a 6.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 12, 2010)

Variant said:


> *Meshuggah*.
> 
> ...and I'm gonna mention *Mnemic* here. Granted, they tune down to F# on sevens, they're one of the few bands that use low tunings in anger, crafting whole songs around the low string... as opposed to a sprinkling here & there, or _"It's time to drop to the low string for the breakdown"_.




I'm also going to mention a 7-string band that plays with a very low tuning...it basically sounds like they're rocking 8-stringers:


STRUCTURES (my avatar ) they rock hard, man.


----------



## chenster886 (Dec 12, 2010)

Monuments 
Animals as Leaders 
Scale the Summit


----------



## MattMacIntosh (Dec 13, 2010)

Check out my band TERRORHORSE. Our last album is up on youtube....all 8 string! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AgYIcSkqdrk


----------



## DANiMALxMD (Dec 13, 2010)

im going to throw down my music as well. its all instrumental and 8 strings. www.dandankmeyer.bandcamp.com Also +1 to whoever mentioned Mnemic, diesel uterus rules. and also, freaking GWAR uses 8's now. i saw them on jimmy fallon, and i was like wtf gwar uses 8's?  i know the audio is low, but you can still see it. ESP.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Dec 13, 2010)

Portal +1


----------



## metalvince333 (Dec 13, 2010)

you_mirin_jobra said:


> The Acacia Strain's new album is done all with an 8 string, not a very flashy album but fucking heavy


ummm...any source? i've seen them live twice in the last two months and they played 6string guitar both times..low, yes but no 7 or 8 strings near the stage when they were on...


----------



## Hesitateanddie (Dec 13, 2010)

THE CONTORTIONIST on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

check out my stuff too 
Chromatic Aberration on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Guitarman700 (Dec 13, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> ummm...any source? i've seen them live twice in the last two months and they played 6string guitar both times..low, yes but no 7 or 8 strings near the stage when they were on...


DL said in an interview in Decibel magazine that the whole album was done on 8's.
They tune UP though, to drop F#, I believe.


----------



## Rick (Dec 13, 2010)

I thought The Contortionist played on 6s.


----------



## -One- (Dec 13, 2010)

metalvince333 said:


> ummm...any source? i've seen them live twice in the last two months and they played 6string guitar both times..low, yes but no 7 or 8 strings near the stage when they were on...


There was no 7-string usage by them, actually. They transitioned directly from 6 to 8. The new album is definitely in Drop F#.


----------



## MetalJordan (Dec 13, 2010)

Rick said:


> I thought The Contortionist played on 6s.


They definitely do. They're always played 6's and haven't heard or them using 7's or 8's on any of their songs.


----------



## RingoStarr (Dec 14, 2010)

Animals As Leaders FTW!!!


----------



## Aaron (Dec 14, 2010)

MetalJordan said:


> They definitely do. They're always played 6's and haven't heard or them using 7's or 8's on any of their songs.



I saw some pics of them in the studio with 7s and 8s


----------



## you_mirin_jobra (Dec 14, 2010)

they play 6-strings live cause they still have like three other albums of material that's tuned to drop a or G# or whatever it is.


----------



## clintsal (Dec 14, 2010)

Keith Merrow uses 8's on a couple tracks, and his music is available for free download, along with several Guitar Pro tabs! 

Keith Merrow - Keith's Website for Technical Instrumental Metal Music - Home


----------



## TheDeltaOrionis (Dec 15, 2010)

Justin Bieber


----------



## TridentChaos (Dec 16, 2010)

Cheers for the suggestions guys!

I went with periphery and animals as leaders to start, i was blown away
by periphery its a really good album, so solid and tight, misha mansoor 
in incredible i have to look up more of his stuff, animals as leaders was
terrific, im less into the REALLY heavy deathcore stuff, but i think an after the burial album is next


----------



## LordCashew (Dec 17, 2010)

Variant said:


>




Damn that bass sounds heavy! Does that guy play in suboctave? It's hard to tell on my computer speakers.


----------



## Lostmapants (Dec 17, 2010)

Chimp Spanner
Periphery
Uneven Structures
Haunted Shores
OMNOM


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 18, 2010)

Divine Heresy
Fear Factory
El Scar
Dead By April
Defect Noises (Also uses a 10 string)
Monuments
M.A.N (Massive Audio Nerve)
Interlock (USed 7 strings, but tuned pretty damn low from the sounds of it)
Less Than Three
Metalien
Nociceptor (Believe I heard that 8 strings will be on the new album)


We should have a sticky thread recommending bands that use 8 strings, or tunings lower than F#. We get a lot of people come in asking for 8 string bands and that would make it easier. Something in the vein of Demoniac's Industrial thread.


----------



## TridentChaos (Dec 18, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Divine Heresy
> Fear Factory
> El Scar
> Dead By April
> ...


 
Excellent notion sir, last i hate doing is asking something that was asked a thousand times! who has the sticky tape?


----------



## josh pelican (Dec 18, 2010)

Guitarman700 said:


> DL said in an interview in Decibel magazine that the whole album was done on 8's.
> They tune UP though, to drop F#, I believe.



What?

If you have an 8 string, the standard tuning is F#. There is no tuning up.


----------



## Guitarman700 (Dec 18, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> What?
> 
> If you have an 8 string, the standard tuning is F#. There is no tuning up.


He said they tuned the seven up like all shall perish, to drop B, with a high f#.
Weird, i know....


----------



## TheSleeper (Dec 19, 2010)

josh pelican said:


> What?
> 
> If you have an 8 string, the standard tuning is F#. There is no tuning up.



Yeah, but he wrote _drop_ F#, which would be tuning all strings except the F# up a whole step, or having your guitar tuned to G# standard and then dropping the G# to F#.


----------



## Samarus (Dec 20, 2010)

Samarus! haha. 

You may like it


----------



## Van (Dec 29, 2010)

anything besides -core bands?


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Dec 30, 2010)

TridentChaos said:


> Cheers for the suggestions guys!
> 
> I went with periphery and animals as leaders to start, i was blown away
> by periphery its a really good album, so solid and tight, misha mansoor
> ...



Periphery uses 6 and 7 strings. Bulb tole me himself when we chatted at a show.

My band Maximus will showcase my 8 string. You bet I'll have clips up when we record.


----------



## CONTEMPT (Jan 3, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Motherfuckin Portal.




FUCK YES, DUDE.


----------



## asher (Jan 3, 2011)

I was pretty sure Scale the Summit was entirely 7 strings. At least, I'm positive Carving Desert Canyons is.


----------



## Daevasmodeus (Jan 3, 2011)

josh pelican said:


> What?
> 
> If you have an 8 string, the standard tuning is F#. There is no tuning up.



I tune my 8 string *up* 1 and a half steps to ADGCFADG. Some people tune *up* 2 and a half steps to BEADGBEA.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 3, 2011)

Daevasmodeus said:


> I tune my 8 string *up* 1 and a half steps to ADGCFADG. Some people tune *up* 2 and a half steps to BEADGBEA.



Not sure if this constitutes a "band", but who cares? It's pretty sweet, and relevant


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 9, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Motherfuckin Portal.




The first thing I would like to ask and mention: Does anybody else happen to notice that fucking AWESOME IRONBIRD 7-STRING?!?!?!?!? WHERE THE FUCK CAN I GET ONE OF THOSE??? OMFG!!!



Philligan said:


> Not sure if this constitutes a "band", but who cares? It's pretty sweet, and relevant




And I've always known that Rusty Cooley was a phenomenal guitarist with the 7-string, but the only thing I can say after seeing this is HOLY FUCK!!!

I would also like to thank everyone for the list of new stuff that I should go get and listen to... I was blown away by AAL, and seeing/hearing about some of these other bands is just adding fuel to my fire to get digging into my 7's and 8 with such vengance!!!


----------



## Ntbillie (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Sponge (Jan 10, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Motherfuckin Portal.




I am kinda shocked, kinda don't know what to make of it, confused... But I am so thoroughly entertained by this! Thanks, this kicks ass!


----------



## Necris (Jan 10, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> The first thing I would like to ask and mention: Does anybody else happen to notice that fucking AWESOME IRONBIRD 7-STRING?!?!?!?!? WHERE THE FUCK CAN I GET ONE OF THOSE??? OMFG!!!


It is a custom shop guitar. He actually bought it off of this forum.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 10, 2011)

asher said:


> I was pretty sure Scale the Summit was entirely 7 strings. At least, I'm positive Carving Desert Canyons is.



One guitar player uses a 7 and the other uses an 8, but it is tuned to B.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jan 10, 2011)

Triple7 said:


> One guitar player uses a 7 and the other uses an 8, but it is tuned to B.




Indeed. I chatted with Chris after a show once. He actually played a 7 during the show because the set they planned didnt require the 8. It was understandable. If you dont have to put an 8 string Sherman in harms way, then by all means, dont haha.


----------



## RaceCar (Jan 10, 2011)

*AFTER THE BURIAL
AFTER THE BURIAL
AFTER THE BURIAL
AFTER THE BURIAL
AFTER THE BURIAL
AFTER THE BURIAL
AFTER THE BURIAL
AFTER THE BURIAL*


----------



## Alwballe (Jan 10, 2011)

I saw ONE of yall mentioning Uneven Structure. and thats just sad.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGITT4APZ4U


There is also In Exile. a band from India that is working on some tunes for a album atm. but what theyve released so far is amazing : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVTUALZp8xo

And as i am from sweden, i have to mention Vildhjärta. dont know if they use 8strings tho. but defenitly 7strings atleast.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGx8PCl_Bjw


----------



## kylendm (Jan 10, 2011)

RaceCar said:


> *AFTER THE BURIAL
> AFTER THE BURIAL
> AFTER THE BURIAL
> AFTER THE BURIAL
> ...



I like the way you think.


----------



## Philligan (Jan 10, 2011)

Alwballe said:


> And as i am from sweden, i have to mention Vildhjärta. dont know if they use 8strings tho. but defenitly 7strings atleast.




Glad to see some Vildhjarta love, I'm huge into those guys


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 11, 2011)

Vildhjarta use 6s in Drop A# and 7s in G standard.


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Portal is probably one of the most horrifying bands on earth. Man do they kick ass.

Anybody mention the contortionist yet?
*THE CONTORTIONIST on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*


----------



## FrostyTheDroMan (Jan 11, 2011)

MESHUGGAH will always reign supreme in my book 

...but also check out Bulb, Chimp Spanner, Animals As Leaders, TesseracT, Uneven Structure, worC, Danza, Tyrant of Death, Fear Factory.

Fredrik Thordendal of Meshuggah has a solo project called Special Defects, no 8-strings used but fuck, its Fredrik, he can do no wrong


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 11, 2011)

Speaking of Vildjharta, does anyone know where to purchase their music at?... I searched iTunes and Amazon music but no results.


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 11, 2011)

FrostyTheDroMan said:


> MESHUGGAH will always reign supreme in my book
> 
> ...but also check out Bulb, Chimp Spanner, Animals As Leaders, TesseracT, Uneven Structure, worC, Danza, Tyrant of Death, Fear Factory.
> 
> Fredrik Thordendal of Meshuggah has a solo project called Special Defects, no 8-strings used but fuck, its Fredrik, he can do no wrong



Except, as has been said before in this very thread, Bulb doesn't use the 8 much, he has one, but AFAIK hasn't written a full song with it, yet. And TesseracT don't use 8s, they use 7s. Low tuning =/= 8-strings in use.

Also, Fredrik is working on another Special Defects album and is using his 8s. 



TXDeathMetal said:


> Speaking of Vildjharta, does anyone know where to purchase their music at?... I searched iTunes and Amazon music but no results.



I think you just have to search around on youtube for them. They also have Shiver and Don't Fail Me Now (Lady Luck) up for download on their myspace, last I checked.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 11, 2011)

> I think you just have to search around on youtube for them. They also have Shiver and Don't Fail Me Now (Lady Luck) up for download on their myspace, last I checked



YouTube downloader to the rescue?


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 11, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> YouTube downloader to the rescue?



Yup!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Jan 11, 2011)

> Yup!



Only thing about YouTube downloader that I don't like is that it when you select the output to mp3 and select high quality is that it outputs it at 128k, lame.


----------



## I AM THE OCEAN (Jan 11, 2011)

You can never go wrong with Animals as Leaders and After the Burial.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jan 11, 2011)

Necris said:


> It is a custom shop guitar. He actually bought it off of this forum.



I thought so... I never knew BC Rich to make a production Ironbird 7, even though they did every other shape BUT that one. And I was still guessing a custom shop axe, but wanted to be sure. It's still cool as fuck!!!


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2011)

BlackStar7 said:


> Anybody mention the contortionist yet?
> *THE CONTORTIONIST on Myspace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads*



Yep, already mentioned. Plus, they use 6s.


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 12, 2011)

Van said:


> anything besides -core bands?


 
Uh... Ihsahn?


----------



## BlackStar7 (Jan 12, 2011)

What's the deal with Vildjharta? they seem pretty sick but I can't really find much info on them. I heard they've got an album coming out this year...?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 12, 2011)

They're doing an album at the moment I believe, due this year.


----------



## Vyn (Jan 12, 2011)

Holy fuck, Portal are AWESOME!


----------



## Van Heezey (Jan 12, 2011)

If only I could find that clock-looking thing the vocalist from Portal is wearing. I want it so bad. 

Doesn't CiLiCe use 8's?


----------



## Variant (Jan 13, 2011)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Damn that bass sounds heavy! Does that guy play in suboctave? It's hard to tell on my computer speakers.





Obeast don't do any of that samey-octave stuff.  Used the TC Electronic Rebelhead to bring the lows. He explains why he thinks it works better than classic amps in this vid:


----------



## baryton (Jan 13, 2011)

Can I Talk about my Band SPHERES? 

It's an instrumental band between death metal and everything in music and we play with 8 strings guitars ^^

If someone wants to put ears on it, it's here

Thank you all


----------



## vansinn (Jan 14, 2011)

YouTube - chimpspanner's Channel
I really dig their studio works  Seems like either an RGA8 or an RG2228.

Didn't go through this whole list, so spank me if they're already listed..


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 14, 2011)

Van Heezey said:


> Doesn't CiLiCe use 8's?



No. One guitarist uses a 7, while the other uses a 6. At least they have in the live videos I've seen of them.


----------



## rug (Jan 14, 2011)

Philligan said:


> Not sure if this constitutes a "band", but who cares? It's pretty sweet, and relevant





I'm pretty sure Rusty played more notes in this video than I did in 2010.


----------



## Kali Yuga (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to hear more death metal on 8-strings, and the only band I've heard is Putrefy. I'm not really into all this djent/prog/core stuff, and I really don't see how this message board takes Portal seriously, but different strokes, I reckon. Anyways, what's some 8-string death metal out there? Preferably brutal or slam subgenres.


----------



## Adriatic (Jan 17, 2011)

Kali Yuga said:


> I really don't see how this message board takes Portal seriously.



but its such serious music....




































buwahahahahahaha


----------



## thewildturkey (Jan 17, 2011)

BrainArt said:


> Also, Fredrik is working on another Special Defects album and is using his 8s.



Wow, havent heard that, got a link to more info on that?


----------



## Peteus (Jan 19, 2011)

Other heavy tuned stuff:

- Admiral angry (not 8 but just as low and not core)
- Black Sheep Wall (similar to admiral angry)
- Ion Dissonance (my preferance the new album is amazing)
- Danza (TDTE)
- Ingite the Ibex
- Dan Dankmeyer (melodic 8 string stuff pretty good)
- The Acacia Strain (new album)
- The Abominable Iron Sloth (not 8 but low)
- Vortice 
- Fredrik Thordendal's Special Defects (practicaly meshuggah)
- Endless amounts of Djent on the net

I know some of these are repeats but hope that it helps

And when I have finished finding official members (seeing as drummers are hinden) for my band their will be a blackened death band using 8 strings.


----------



## gulli05 (Jan 23, 2011)

I feel this is relevant.


----------



## Schmeer (Jan 24, 2011)

SoldiersOfFilth said:


> On the Shores doesnt. i saw a live vid of it, and he was using a 6.



True, but the other two guitarists are playing 7's or 8's 
That's the magic of Ihsahn's compositions, the guitar arrangements are all over the place.


----------



## Lives Once Abstract (Jan 24, 2011)

animals as leaders is strictly 8 string, and most of yall may not know this but suicide silence their lead player uses and 8 string, and they play some pretty sick stuff.


----------



## gs_waldemar (Jan 24, 2011)

I sorta like him. I'm not sure if thats quite what you were looking for.
He plays a lot of extended range stuff without the grunting and braying though.

but I must admit, portal rocked me in some sense.


----------



## heilarkyguitar (Jan 24, 2011)

MattMacIntosh said:


> Check out my band TERRORHORSE. Our last album is up on youtube....all 8 string!



i dig your band


----------



## lord-loligator (May 10, 2011)

you should check out the paradoxical spiral. It's an instrumental djent kinda group with some game sounds inthere from metroid. they are not a meshuggah cover band though so don't let the name decieve you because i thought the same thing at first but i f*#king love them now. they're not to famous either but here's a link to the site

The Paradoxical Spiral

theres also alot of other djent groups on here. kinda like a gold mine waiting to be found....
nevermind. i have just witnessed a six string only. sorry about that.


----------



## tetrapotmelontea (May 10, 2011)

baryton said:


> Can I Talk about my Band SPHERES?
> 
> It's an instrumental band between death metal and everything in music and we play with 8 strings guitars ^^
> 
> ...


J'aime ton musique! Tres bien. I definitely can see the Allan holdsworth and also the cynic influence, but not like.. a total ripoff, I mean just taking the good parts and doing it your own way.


----------



## thedestroyerofall (May 10, 2011)

Whitechapel. Their new album.


----------

